# Husband has lost his faith, could he be getting it back slowly?



## lostwithouthim

I know you've heard this time and again, but I feel my H has lost his faith. He's only been to Church twice this year, before leaving me.
He's only been gone 2 months and he's told me he's going to see his solicitor to file for D. He was supposed to start the process last Tuesday, but has now delayed it for a month. 
I originally told him to delay it for a month until I finished my college course, he said he's already made an appt with the solicitor.
On Wednesday, he came round to tell me not to stress about it as he's delayed it for a month. The night before I rang up a prayer line and someone prayed with me. The feeling I got from that prayer was something that I'd never experienced before. I suddenly felt a warmth in my shoulders and a tingling sensation down both arms! Truly this is the Holy Spirit at work!
Anyway the Sunday before he came to pick up my son from Church. He normally waits outside the Church, but decided to come in to pick him up whilst we were having coffee after the service.
This Saturday amazed me even more! I know it's only a social gathering, but to actually get him to go into the Church is a big plus. He came down to have a look around the stalls at the Church Fete and ended up looking after a stall. I was looking after one as well, but at the opposite side of the room. He was then supposed to take our son over to his place at 3pm, but stayed on until about 5pm.
I know that God is intervening in this and I've been praying to God to draw him nearer to him and show him the consequences of getting a D.
It's got to be a positive sign hasn't it? I know he'll probably still want the D, but if he gets his faith back it's got to be a good thing


----------



## chazmataz3

my God is an awesome God!!!!! keep praying and I will be praying with you.God bless:smthumbup:


----------



## lostwithouthim

chazmataz3 said:


> my God is an awesome God!!!!! keep praying and I will be praying with you.God bless:smthumbup:


Thanks for the positive reply and your prayer chazmataz  He is indeed awesome and that's also a very good song, lol. > Our God is an Awesome God - Praise Song - A Must Watch - YouTube


----------

